# Funkyford's funky Funk conversion



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

We are doing the funk v8 conversion to a 52. Just got the front end back on it. We currently just desided that we are leaving the gas tank in the original possition, but have to take a good bit out of the bottom of the tank and move the outlet to the front of the tank where it will still be deep. The v8 is out of a 51 F1 to the best of my knowledge. It was on someones garage floor the first I saw it and he didn't get it out of the original truck. The tractor did not run, and was in need of an engine when I got it. The first pic shows it as found. It looks better in the pic than it was, as we are going to try to find a good hood for it, the 1 it has is rusted through on the seam and will be used as a template for the cut we will have to make. We have the original funk 6 hood extention, but have to cut the hood. The front isn't done in the last pic, but I will take a pic today and post it if you want. We have a sand blaster. I was really wandering if you plated the wheels. The guy in the pic is a friend that is helping. We are not a or in business. just week minds, strong bodies and more money than sence. I hope the pics post or I will try again.


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

sorry, I don't know how to get the pics in the text. looks like I have to do 1 at a time. The last pic was with the front end bolted on. This 1 is as found. You can barely see the seem rot above and behind the headlight.


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

this 1 shows a good view of providing the funk. If you can tell me how to post the pics in the text I'd appreciate it. I don't see where to turn the wrench on this thing to make that happen.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72940>

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72942>

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72943>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

WOW. Cant wait to hear how it works when done!!!!


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

still don't knowm how to do it. Thanks for doing it for me Greg. We finished the gas tank today. this is what we have and what we took out. *please see attachment "Gas Tank Pic" below*


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

my friend wants me me include a pic of his Oliver hat claiming he was duped into working on a Ford. I threatened to expose him by posting pics of his MM's if he kept it up. *Please see "Oliver hat" below*


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

funkyford

Looks like the least you could do for you friend while he is helping you with your tractor is get him a cap he can be proud of --- say one with Ford on it. 

You are already more that half way there when it comes to imbedding pictures in text. With your picture hosted just copy the url address. The picture of your buddy and his Oliver hat the address is http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72981 . Type {IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72981}
Only don’t use brackets use instead < at the beginning and > at the end. 

A regular on this board has put together a full explanation of the process. The link below will take you to simple_john’s thread. Take a look at it sometime when you have time.

How To Imbed Pictures In Text 

P.S.
You might want to consider starting your own thread. Andy doesn't charge by the thread, so one of your own won't cost your nothing. 

:cpu:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *P.S.
> You might want to consider starting your own thread. Andy doesn't charge by the thread, so one of your own won't cost your nothing.
> 
> :cpu: *



Good idea Funkyford. If you want just drop me a PM, and I can move your post to a new thred. Of you can start a new one your self. Think all the N guys would love to hear about this Funk buildup!


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

I think I got it. I'll try sizing it better. Thanks


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Split this into it's own thred. Got to see how this conversion turns out!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

*hood problems*

We are currently trying to work out hood problems. We thought we were going to have to cut some out of the hood, but now are thinking we are glad we planned on buying a new hood in the first place. The reason we took some off of the bottom of the gas tank is we are going to keep the top of the hood even with the top of the Funk hook extension. I like this look a lot better than some pics I have seen of the hood on the v8's raised further so the fuel tank can stay in the original position and as is. With the cuts we made to the original fuel tank we are looking at holding almost 7 gallons of fuel. That is plenty for our purposes. The first pic is the look we are looking for in our hood. The second pic is of the cut we made to our hood trying to figure out our fit. We deemed that to be totally unneccessary, and we just have to support the front of the hood about 2 " further forward that the 2" we were trying for. At least there will be plenty of room for the radiator shop to do their thing. Looks like we will be doing something in the way of a fan shroud to take up some of the space. We are still hoping to have a tilt hood when we are done. The other 2 pics are of the hood raised further- the look we are trying to stay away from. We have the hood tacked back together and bolted on to the hood extension. The front of the hood is hanging off a motor crane till I get my hands on a front axle bolster. Anyone got an extra?

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=73234>

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=73235>

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=73236>

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=73237>

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=73238>

the pencil is pointing to the part that I am looking for #3029 I also need a complete governer assembly if someone has 1 please let me know.

Please let me know if I am taking up to much bandwith or whatever with this thread or if you want me to keep posting as we progress.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sorry to say this FF, but only thing I can see is some red X's. Looks like where ever you have them posted is not letting them link.


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

*gas tank pic*

I'm sorry I can not make the embedding work. I tried hosting them 2 different places. From now on I'll make the posts 1 image each and try hosting them from here, or link to a photo album someplace else, or I'll post them as attachments and let it go at that. By seeing the first couple attachments have been downloaded close to a hundred times and not much in the way of replies, I'll take that as there is interest in the thread and continue it. Please bare with me in trying to catch up the pics as attachments and my Archie Bunker English. I'm doing the best I can here.


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

*Oliver hat*

trying to catch up


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Sorry to say this FF, but only thing I can see is some red X's. Looks like where ever you have them posted is not letting them link. *


I'm not sure what the problem is. I got red X's at first too. I did a right click on each red X and then clicked on show picture and they all came up fine.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice sheetmetal work on the tank! :thumbsup: Did you stick or Mig weld it:question:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Oliver hat is DEFINITELY in GOOD taste!


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

We mig welded it. I had thought about laying some low hydrogen stick on it and build it up some, but it came out pretty good. We're going to put tank sealer in it so it lasts. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Did it pressure test out OK?


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

we haven't done a pressure test on it, just filled it with water and checked it for leaks.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

So, and correct me if I am wrong, the 6cyl Funks, had the sloping rear hood, wile the V8's had that big step up hood? 

The style you are going for is MUCH nicer. 


Looks good. Keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Great work and insight there, Funkyford. Thanks so much for contributing your experiences with the N conversions here! I have a pretty decent looking N (still a work tractor) and I have restored a bunch of em over the years...love em.

Here is a pic of mine:
<img width=640 height=480 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/ford8n.jpg>


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks good sittin there in the green Admin.!! Thanks for the comments.

We are having a blast getting done what we can, than figurung what we will have to do next and how we are going about it. I was warned that if we don't get a certain woman's Oliver 990 in 1 of the bays pretty soon things aren't going to be pretty. She wants it prettied up for pulling season this year. Looks like 4/24 may be our first 1 this year. I stopped by the radiator shop to let them know we were looking at trailering the tractor in in a week or 2 and to see what kind of exercises I should be doing for when I get his bill. 

*Ingersoll444* I just got off the phone with Ken at *Dennis Carpenter* they have an original funk v8 up there. He directed me to the picture posted. If you look close the original v8 hood extension is slightly different than the 6 extension we will be using, but it is close. Of all the different v8 tractors I have seen, I don't remember seeing anyone doing it like we are. I'd use an original v8 piece if I had it, but at least it is an origianl funk piece, 1 of the first it looks like due to the lack of name plate on the top of it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice one ther FF. 


Heres one for you..

First what got you thinking to do this conversion, and next, what parts have you needed? 

Would you recomend this swap to others?

What are your plans for it after?

Sorry for all the Q's. I have always loved the old flat heads, and the N is a GREAT tractor, just thinking it is a perfict mach up.


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Nice one ther FF.
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't mind the questions at all. I'm glad you are asking, shows you are interested.
I first started thinking about this conversion while looking through *Ford N Series Tractors (Originality Guide) -- by Rod Beemer, Chester, Jr. Peterson; Hardcover * and seeing them
As far as parts needed, the obvious tractor needing an engine, a Ford 8rt flathead that isn't cracked, Ron Stauffers kit, a clutch that will hold up, hood extention, custom radiator, metal for front engine mounts, black iron pipe to lengthen the steering link assembly, custom gas tank, mod to the front axle rods, cut for the starter, we are planning on electric fans. I don't think I'm forgetting anything.
There are a lot of different ways of doing some of the modifications we are doing. This is not a bolt together kit. I am enjoying doing this, others may not. There are a lot of people that I have found that are more than willing to talk on the phone about how they did things and what they needed.
I'm planning on doing some bush hogging and tractor pulling with it when done.


----------



## Brad Auatin (Jan 2, 2005)

Ingersoll444

I am the other half of this Funk conversion team, the one with the strong back. So far I have thoroughly enjoyed working on this project with Steve. The following are my observations of the conversion “kit” and our progress up to this point:

1)	The machine work on the bell-housing adapter seems to be excellent. Everything has lined up and bolted up as advertised.

2)	This is NOT a bolt in kit

3)	If you are planning on doing a conversion you are going to need some basic blacksmithing skills. Any welding, cutting, grinding,drilling,tapping and bending that you can do will save money.

4)	It ain’t cheap! Steve can tell you more about that because he is the one writing the checks but I’m sure he has a couple of bucks tied up in this endeavor.

5)	So far it has been fairly time consuming. We have done quite a bit of research, looking at pictures and talking to all kinds of interesting folks. Some ideas we have barrowed and some of it is of our own design.

After we get it running and the major bugs worked out the bodywork and painting will have to wait until summer. If I don’t get started on my lovely wife’s 990 real soon I’m going to be in the doghouse. It’s a good problem to have!!!

Like I said I’m the one with the strong back, I have tried to post this reply 2 times with no apparent results. If it starts showing up all over the place in slightly different variation please excuse my lack of PC prowless

Brad A


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You will definitely have a sweet running and sounding tractor when you are all finished. How does the V-8 perform doing basic tractor work as compared to the original engine? How is the fuel consumption?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Brad,

Thanks for joining us. You message stuck at least once.  


Thanks for the insite of what is invalved. Keep up the work. Sounds like it will be one awsome tractor when shes done


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *You will definitely have a sweet running and sounding tractor when you are all finished. How does the V-8 perform doing basic tractor work as compared to the original engine? How is the fuel consumption? *


Chief,
The reason that they offered the v8 as a dealer installed option back in the early fifty's was so you can go 3 disk instead of 2. The engine as it rolled off Henry's line was advertised at 100 HP. The tank we are using will be almost 7 gallon, which we are deeming to be plenty for what we plan on doing. Wouldn't really know the fuel consumption as of yet.


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

*hood waiting*

I won an ebay for the front axle bolster @ $61.99, have mailed the money order and am axious for it. Its got us held up at the moment since we need it to attach the hood. We decided on how we want the hood to sit. It is going to require a visit from the body man. With the angle we have the hood sitting, there is a gap between the hood extention and the hood. We are looking at recutting the hood the same place we did before and filling it with new metal to give us our angle. The plan is to bolt the small piece to the hood extention and fill the gap in the slice with new metal where it sits. We are also waiting on POR-15 METAL-READY® and Fuel Tank Sealer. I have a feeling the metal ready is Muratic acid, we shall see. We have come up with a design for the headers that we haven't seen yet. It'll take a set of flanges from http://www.reds-headers.com/default.htm some pipe, and the use of a friends bender. Hope to have more done soon. Pic is of hood as it is held waiting.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Its coming along good!! Any clue in to the headder routing, or do we have to wait?  Going up, or down and back?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

100 hp in a tractor that size should be more than plenty of power. I bet it sounds pretty cool when its all spooled up under a load too!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *100 hp in a tractor that size should me more than plenty of power. I bet is sounds pretty cool when its all spooled up under a load too!  *


My uncle saw one run back in the 50's. He said it was pretty loud. No surprise there!


----------



## elv8orman (Aug 7, 2004)

*funky ford*

I'm more of a green man myself but what you guys are doing has my interest up. I'm looking forward to your next update. Good luck guys.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

They showed a running Ford flat head V8 conversion 8N tonight on Talking Tractors on RFD TV. This was not a Funk conversion. It had a 1950 flat head ford and a Sherman transmission. Sounded pretty kool running. This guy had his engine governed down to 2200 rpm by converting the old 4 cylinder engine governor to the flat head V8. Evidently or at least according to this guy the internal components of the 4 cylinder and the V8 are very similar. This tractor was 100 gross hp and about 70 pto hp. Definitely not bad power for a tractor that size. :thumbsup:


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

More parts came in so we were back in the barn this weekend. Cleaned and primed the axle bolster and put it on so we could make the brackets to hold the front of the hood. Pic Shows axle bolster with brackets welded on.


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

We started the engine for the first time Sunday night. It sounded great, no smoke anywhere, and didn't miss. We just set a battery on it and grounded the negative, ran a jumper from positive to the coil, and touched a battery cable from pos. to the starter. Brad worked the acceleratorand I worked the wire. He said that although the engine is solid mounted in the tractor, he could feel the whole thing twist when he gave it fuel. He seems to think I may have a hard time finding someplace that would let me play with them in the 3500lb class at the local outlaw tractor pulls. We are close to mid way between Baltimore MD and Wilmington DE. His wife said we may just have to go to NC than. She's as sick as we are. Pic shows axle bolster and a little steam from the water pumps.


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

It has a new oil pressure guage so we can see where we are at as far as that goes and the alternator is mounted. The regulator is out and the light switch is pulled out till we get to rewiring. We are going to use a IHCase style 2 wire starter switch. The hood is mounted in this pic. You can see the gas tank we are going to use sitting on the bench right in front of the camera, and the tank we used to start the tractor hanging from a hook near the tractor.


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

after conflicting work schedules, waiting on parts and working on the barn, we are back at it. Pic shows some of the things we added to the barn.


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

I decided that the way the hood was looking, it was bent enough that I wasn't sure how to get the lines to look right. Between the lines being parrellel with the floor and the side panels pushed back, so I decided the thing to do would be to go with an unbent hood. We decided to totally change the mounting system on the front of the hood to allow it to tilt easier. We also decided against the 2 wire start button. We're getting a 3 possition key switch and I am going to wire the original 1 wire start button to the negative side of the original terminal on the key switch, which beings as how it is now a negative wired system, makes it a dumby that looks like its not. *Pic is of new hood mounted*


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

pic of new hood mount


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

bushings we used to ease hood tilting


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

it doesn't tilt quite this far with the grill in, but close


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looking good i like the chrome alternator :thumbsup:


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm hoping to get that little extra burst of power from the reduced drag of the crome.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looking awsome!!

Keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That is coming along real nice...I'm getting excited to see the final result....I'd be interested to know what class they put you in for a tractor pull.


----------



## singleken45 (Feb 27, 2013)

Where can a guy find an adaptor plate to fasten a Ford flathead v8 to an 8n transmission ? 814 4328034


----------

